# Metabet SR



## Gale (Jan 19, 2014)

Can anyone please advise on alternative drugs to metformin (im. on metabet SR).


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 19, 2014)

There are a number of possible alternatives to metformin, including slow release versions such as Glucophage SR. It depends on what you need to accomplish. Are you having trouble with the metformin?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Gale.

None of us on the forum are able to offer medical advice, so the best person to speak with is whoever prescribed your metformin slow release (Metabet SR). 

However, it is useful for you and prescriber to consider a few points eg Did you take regular (not slow release) metformin before slow release version? How long have you been taking Metabet SR? Sometimes it takes a few weeks or months for your body to get used to a new medication. Plus, you need to monitor your physical activity levels and diet to get the best from yor medication - that really means self checking blood glucose levels with finger prick tests and a meter. I hope that your GP is willing to prescribe some strips, but if not, sometimes buying a pack of strips and showing GP the results, and more importantly, how you make use of the results to improve your control.


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 19, 2014)

If it's the usual "tummy probs" then curbing carbohydrate is likely to help.  One of Metformin's actions is to stop the stomach from absorbing carbohydrate, so when you eat large amounts of it (and most people do before they realise it raises BGs) then it has to go somewhere - generally straight through you!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Gale, welcome to the forum  What dose of metformin are you on and how long have you been taking it? What are your blood sugar levels like generally, and have you been diagnosed long? Metformin has a particular role to play in helping you with blood sugar control and as far as I know has no direct equivalent (i.e. it is not part of a 'family' of medications with different types producing similar effects). However, there are other medications that can be used to help with your diabetes in other ways. Another thing to consider is whether changes to your diet and activity levels might reduce your need for the metformin so you could lower the dose


----------



## macabee (Jan 20, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> There are a number of possible alternatives to metformin, including slow release versions such as Glucophage SR. It depends on what you need to accomplish. Are you having trouble with the metformin?



Is not metformin/ Glucophage one of the same drug manufactured by Merck Serono?


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 21, 2014)

As I understand it, Metformin is now out of patent and can be manufactured by anyone.  Glucophage SR is the long lasting version.  Some members of another forum I belong to have found that when they have been issued by the chemist with Metabet rather than Glucophage they have suffered bad tummies, but a return to Glucophage SR has sorted them.


----------

